# spraying a hardwood floor



## Dave Man (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi guys, I am a hardwood floor guy for 20 years. I figure we're all kinda related and maybe I can pass some knowledge along as well. I want to spray a floor. This is my own floor and it is something I always wanted to do. I am going to use waterbase finish. If price wasn't an option, can you recommend the best sprayer for this? Thoughts? Thanks, guys.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

What type of surface, and product are we talking about? Wood, concrete etc. Either way, if its paint you want to apply, I'd still roll it.


----------



## Dave Man (Dec 20, 2011)

*spraying floor*

Thanks. Should have mentioned the product I want to spray is a water base finish from Bona on a hardwood floor. Clear, 2 component finish. I only want to spray the last coat. Thanks.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

How many sq would you be doing? If its more than a couple hundred square would try an airless. WB clears can be difficult to spray for even experienced painters.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not a hardwood guy Dave, but thats a lot of masking to do for a floor. Either way, if its just for one floor I'd rent rather than buy. You should be just fine with a Graco 490 or 495.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I have used a small airless to spray stair treads. There is a fine line between too much and not enough with waterbornes. Air bubbles drying in the finish seems to always be a problem with water-based clears.


----------



## aaapaintingcolorado (Dec 17, 2011)

Air Assisted sprayers are best for large areas. The graco pro shot fine finish is good if you only plan to do a small room. Should be interesting.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I k ow some painters that have sprayed a floor, but no floor guys that have. They sprayed it because they are good painters and good at using a spray gun, so they could get better results than the traditional floor application methods (for them).

I think if you are getting good results already, there is not much to gain from spraying. More mess, more masking, more material usage, more clean-up for a minor time saving in application in most cases (at least I think).


----------



## Dave Man (Dec 20, 2011)

*spraying floor*

Thanks guys. It is a fairly large room. I know it can be done(famous last words) as some beautiful floors in Russia I have seen were sprayed. I know I am not going to be a pro overnight like anything else but I got time and want to teach this old dog a new trick. I am not worried about the cost of a good sprayer. I wouldn't buy a cheap sander either. Great forum BTW.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The main problem with a floor is going to be overspray falling on areas and not flowing into the finish resulting in a rough feel. If you can move air from the room, it should help.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

DeanV said:


> I k ow some painters that have sprayed a floor, but no floor guys that have. They sprayed it because they are good painters and good at using a spray gun, so they could get better results than the traditional floor application methods (for them).
> 
> I think if you are getting good results already, there is not much to gain from spraying. More mess, more masking, more material usage, more clean-up for a minor time saving in application in most cases (at least I think).


I use a 9" lambs wool applicator on a standard roller handle. gives you good control of the finish and does a beautiful job very quickly with no masking, overspray or other mess.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Go AAA if you can if not use a FF tip and this product. Quick, simple and easy.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

robladd said:


> Go AAA if you can if not use a FF tip and this product. Quick, simple and easy.
> 
> View attachment 9075


Use this product with a good applicator - not a roller - and you'll have a great finish with minor effort.:thumbsup:


----------



## rocketmanL3 (Dec 29, 2011)

I sprayed an oak floor with poly years ago: never again. Way too much fogging; that stuff hung in the air forever! 

The main problem with spraying your finishes is the lack of leveling; no applicator to fill in the low portions of the grain while taking a bit off the top. 

Are you getting applicator marks! Try adding a bit of water to your next coat, then a bit more until you get it just right.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

rocketmanL3 said:


> I sprayed an oak floor with poly years ago: never again. Way too much fogging; that stuff hung in the air forever!
> 
> The main problem with spraying your finishes is the lack of leveling; no applicator to fill in the low portions of the grain while taking a bit off the top.
> 
> Are you getting applicator marks! Try adding a bit of water to your next coat, then a bit more until you get it just right.


Applicator marks can be a b*&^h if you're new to using the applicator, but with practise you can eliminate them, just a matter of feathering with a soft touch. Start and end each stroke gradualling, kind of like skim coating a drywall seam with filler.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't think I need to tell a guy who's been doing floors for 20 years how to use an applicator but that's what I would use as well.Doesn't make much sense to spray. I would think that atomizing the clear like that will actually cause the mist to settle back down on the finish making it rough.Then you'll need to sand again & go back to what works.
If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> I don't think I need to tell a guy who's been doing floors for 20 years how to use an applicator but that's what I would use as well.Doesn't make much sense to spray. I would think that atomizing the clear like that will actually cause the mist to settle back down on the finish making it rough.Then you'll need to sand again & go back to what works.
> If it ain't broke don't fix it.


My apologies if I sounded like I was telling a vet how to do floors ! Was meant in general, I'll try to more careful:thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Didn't mean to sound like a d1ck either.Just thought it was amusing how we painters are.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Didn't mean to sound like a d1ck either.Just thought it was amusing how we painters are.


Not at all !:thumbsup: We painters are just soooooo sensitive:yes:


----------

